# Brazilian woman survives 6 shots to head



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SAO PAULO, Brazil (AP) -- A woman was released from the hospital a day after she was shot in the head six times in an attack police blamed on her ex-husband, Brazilian media reported Saturday.
Patricia Goncalves Pereira, a 21-year-old housewife, was shot Friday after an altercation with her ex-husband, who was upset because she refused to get back together with him, Globo TV reported.
"I know this was a miracle," Pereira told the TV network. "Now I just want to extract the bullets and live my life."
Doctors could not explain how Pereira survived the attack. The .32-caliber bullets didn't break through her skull and didn't even need to be immediately extracted, doctors said. Pereira also was shot once in the hand.







AP_Tacoda_AMS_DDC_addPair("SECTION", "STRANGE")AP_Tacoda_AMS_DDC("http://te.ap.org/tte/blank.gif", "1.0")





















Police said the ex-husband was still at large, Globo TV reported.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

That be one hard headed bitch


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

keep that calibre in mind when lookin for a backup boys and girls...that and .25 are both pathetic.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Backup should be bigger than service?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

talkin about ft lbs at the muzzel.I dont have issues with .30 cal when it comes to a rifle.Bigger is always better with pistols, ok with most anythiing.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Mongo said:


> Backup should be bigger than service?


 It's hard to hide the Desert Eagle 50 cal with the laser sight.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats the way to get ahead in life.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

You must be inventive.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

adapt and overcome


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Glad she survived. That would be one less Brazilian to drive unlicensed in Mass.


----------

